# Spearmint chappies



## MorneW

Hey guys, 

So I wonder if you guys can help. My wife requested spearmint juice (think chappies).

I have mixed up the following: 
TFA spearmint 6%
Cotton Candy 2%
Sweetner
Problem is I still don't get a sweet enough flavour. Anybody else try it before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp

Tfa spearmint is a strong flavour and has a harsh/chemical taste to me above 3%. Also it needs some steeping.

If you have tfa wintergreen, it is a better tasting mint.


----------



## MorneW

Thanks, realized it's strong. lol. luckily i started low, can prob add more pg/vg to bring the concentrate % down. the flavour is there just not the sweetness and I am scared to add to much sweetener. so hopefully someone else has a suggestion to sweeten it up without taking away the spearmint flavour.


----------



## BumbleBee

Do you have any Bavarian Cream? Try adding that at 2%

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

6% spearmint  

It really is better to use small percentages of that stuff and add a bit of mint and maybe a cream to round it out. At 6% that will feel like it is going to dry your mouth out.1% or less EM also helps. 
Spearmint is potent stuff a 10ml bottle of concentrate lasts forever.
It also eats through those hard plastic bottles FYI.


----------



## MorneW

@BumbleBee, @yuganp, @Gazzacpt Thanks guys. I think I am gonna trash that mix and start over. 
So here is what I'm thinking:
3% spearmint 
2% bavarian cream
1% EM
Sweetner...???

Or what do you guys think?


----------



## Christos

Why don't you cut spearmint out for now? 
Hear me out. 
Try getting your cotton candy perfect first. 
Add maybe 2 to 3 % sweeter, or alternatively 3 % marshmallow etc etc.
Once you are happy with that start at 1% spearmint and bump it up until the spearmint is strong enough. 

I like the tfa spearmint so I have it steeped on its own and just add it to my juices at 20% ratio occasionally but it's 4 %.


----------



## BumbleBee

MorneW said:


> @BumbleBee, @yuganp, @Gazzacpt Thanks guys. I think I am gonna trash that mix and start over.
> So here is what I'm thinking:
> 3% spearmint
> 2% bavarian cream
> 1% EM
> Sweetner...???
> 
> Or what do you guys think?


EM _is _a "sweetner", you can increase that a bit, but try not to go overboard, try stay under 3%. EM will add sweetness and also round off the sharpness of the spearmint. Up the Bavarian Cream to 3% for a touch more sweetness, at 2% you're only getting sweetness and body, at 3% the Bavarian Cream's flavour starts to come through and the mix starts getting creamier. Mix at at least 60VG, 70VG will be better as it will also soften the whole lot

If you want to get some of the "Chappie" flavour into your mix then what you need is TFA Cantaloupe at 2 to 3% 

So I would say something more like this.....

3% TFA Spearmint
3% TFA bavarian cream
2% Ethyl Maltol (Cotton Candy)
3% TFA Cantaloupe


----------



## Gazzacpt

I should try adding Cantaloupe.  
Thanks for the tip @BumbleBee 

I have got some good results adding mint to mix aswell for some crisp and sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Gazzacpt said:


> I should try adding Cantaloupe.
> Thanks for the tip @BumbleBee
> 
> I have got some good results adding mint to mix aswell for some crisp and sweet.


That's a "trade secret", don't tell anyone


----------



## zadiac

Add marshmello flavor. It's a sweetener.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MorneW

Thanks for all the tips. Gonna try @BumbleBee suggestion and also @Christos. Thought I had marshmallow. Looks like I'm out. Will order some and give that a go too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorneW

Just an update. I know it's been a while lol. So I decided to take a diff approach and try the different bubblegum flavours that are available. The best out of the lot was actually a VapeOWave brand. Their bubblegum flavour is awesome. Fruity inhale and a wicks flavour on the exhale with a bit of creaminess. My wife loves the stuff. On it's own 12% and its yummy. The recipe in the end for the spearmint flavour is as follows:
12% vapeowave bubblegum
1% spearmint.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

